# STANISLAV YUGIN imo 8219463



## capt.luciano (Jun 13, 2006)

For RC model build, I' m looking for any type of drawings or how to find them,
of the crane vessel STANISLAV YUDIN imo 8219463.
Someone can help me please!
Thanks in advance.

Capt. luciano


----------



## capt.luciano (Jun 13, 2006)

Correct Vsl name is STANISLAV YUDIN imo 8219463.
Sorry for the mistake.


----------

